# Sarah Connor (Jahresrückblick 2010-2011) Berichte und Bilder - 23x



## YYYMAN (28 Feb. 2011)

Nach langer Pause hatte Sarah Connor sich 2010 wieder zurückgemeldet. Es war endlich mal wieder ein Top-Jahr für sie. Hier ist ein kleiner Jahresrückblik:


Januar+Februar
Erstmals nach langer Zeit war sie mal wieder live im Fernsehen. Bei der Sendung "Ein Herz für Kinder" zeigte sie sich wieder natürlicher denn je.
Dazu war sie erfolgreiche Gastjurorin bei "Unser Star für Oslo".


 

 




März
Auch auf den Straßen ist sie in diesem Jahr häufiger zu sehen. Zudem kamen Gerüchte über eine Beziehung mit Florian Fischer auf, die sich Tage später bestätigten. Auch die X-Factor-Jury-Rolle wurde öffentlich.


 


April+Mai
Auf einem Ball zeigte sie sich erstmals mit ihrer neuen Liebe. Außerdem präsentiert sie einen neuen kurzen Haarschnitt. 


 

 





Juni+Juli
Erste X-Factor-Fotoshoots wurden öffentlich und sie zeigte wieder eine neue Haarpracht.


 

 



August
Die Fotoshoots gingen weiter und der Wirbel um sie ging so richtig los. Auch Konzerte von ihr gab es wieder. Besonders mit dem Start von X-Factor zog sie viele Sympathien auf sich. Auch ihre neue Single "Cold as Ice" wurde präsentiert.


 

 


http://img221.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=914309625_August4_122_621lo.jpg 

 



September
Für die meisten Fans war es ein Schock, manche fanden es schön. Sarah verzierte Anfang dieses Monats ihren Körper mit gleich drei neuen Tattoos. Eines(Blumendesign) geht sogar über den gesamten Unterarm. Das 2.(gleiches Motiv) geht über den Fuß und das letzte ist ein "Liebes-F" an ihrer Schulter. Dies sind nicht die einzigen. Sie besitzt nun insgesamt 21 Tattoos( z. B. Rücken, Bauch, Arme, Ohr, Fuß,...) und es werden immer mehr. Auch 3 Piercings(Brustwarze, Bauchnabel, Ohr) hat sie.


 

 




 

 



Oktober
X-Factor geht in die Finalrunden und die Konzerte werden immer mehr. Am Ende gewinnt Edita. Ihr neues Album kommt heraus und alles scheint wie in besten Zeiten.


 


November+Dezember
Sie hat mehrere TV-Auftritte(TV-Total, Vestehen sie Spaß?,...) und gibt weiterhin tolle Konzerte.


 

 


2011
Das neue Jahr fing für Sarah schrecklich an. Rapper Massiv stellte Nackt-Fotos von ihr ins Netz, auf denen die blanke Brust zu sehen war. Sie hat es aber glücklicherweise geschafft fast alle zu entfernen. Dann die gute Nachricht: Vor kurzem kam heraus, dass sie ein Kind erwartet. Sie ist bereits im vierten Monat. X-Factor wird sie dennoch fortführen und Konzerte gibt sie weiterhin. Singels werden auch noch kommen, erst 2 wurden ausgekoppelt.


----------



## bimimanaax (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor (Jahresrückblick 2010-2011) Berichte und Bilder*

was ne süße sau...
thx


----------



## YYYMAN (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor (Jahresrückblick 2010-2011) Berichte und Bilder*

nicht nur süß


----------



## follfreak (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor (Jahresrückblick 2010-2011) Berichte und Bilder*

maaaaaan ist die heiß

besonders die letzten zwei Bilder


----------



## YYYMAN (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor (Jahresrückblick 2010-2011) Berichte und Bilder*

ja da sieht man voll die Form ihres ars**s durch die jeans


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor (Jahresrückblick 2010-2011) Berichte und Bilder*

Sarah ist geil


----------



## Moppy2514 (28 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor (Jahresrückblick 2010-2011) Berichte und Bilder*

super bilder


----------



## YYYMAN (2 März 2011)

die geilste sängerin deutschlands oder sogar der welt


----------



## Terenzifan (2 März 2011)

Lieben Dank!


----------



## superriesenechse (2 März 2011)

du hast die oben ohne bilder vergessen^^


----------



## connorfan90 (2 März 2011)

Danke <3


----------



## Katzun (2 März 2011)

vielen dank!

schöner post!


----------



## YYYMAN (7 März 2011)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> du hast die oben ohne bilder vergessen^^



hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Franky70 (7 März 2011)

Da hat wohl ein echter Fan gepostet...
Ich mag sie auch sehr, danke.


----------



## Cherry (13 März 2011)

foro vom russland konzert is ab schönsten =)


----------



## Mike150486 (13 März 2011)

Thx für Sarah


----------



## ramone (3 Juni 2011)

sarah ist eine richtig sexy frau, die man aber meiner meinung nach zämen sollte


----------



## posemuckel (3 Juni 2011)

Ne echt geile Sau!!!


----------



## Cherubini (11 Juni 2011)

ramone schrieb:


> sarah ist eine richtig sexy frau, die man aber meiner meinung nach zämen sollte



So so - und wie?


----------



## shorty07 (16 Feb. 2013)

:drip: Sarah ist ein geiles Luder!:drip:


----------



## june6 (23 Feb. 2013)

dank für die pics


----------



## ILoveCeleb (24 Feb. 2013)

Ich find das Tattoo an ihren Fuss sexy


----------



## beaviz19 (24 Feb. 2013)

sie sah schon mal besser aus


----------



## PiotrekSC (23 Sep. 2013)

Danke, danke für die Bilder


----------



## Trimrock70 (15 Okt. 2013)

guter mix


----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Okt. 2013)

Ein sexy Vamp!


----------



## troublemaker68 (24 Okt. 2013)

Von Ihr hört man momentan nicht mehr viel ?!


----------



## link08 (1 Mai 2014)

sie ist so toll


----------



## schneehase9 (1 Mai 2014)

maaaaaan ist die heiß


----------

